# Metronidazole During 1st Trimester



## Lollipoppet (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi

I have a BV infection and have been prescribed Metronidazole (400mg twice daily).

I have read a lot of conflicting information about whether this is safe or not, and and quite concerned that taking this will harm my pregnancy. I am 10 - 11 weeks pregnant.

I am really quite scared as to whether taking these will cause real damage and whether the dosage is right in pregnancy.

Thanks

LP


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Metronidazole is considered as appropriate to use in pregnancy if clinically indicated. There is no statistical evidence of increased risk to baby if this drug is prescribed in pregnancy (this includes use during first trimester).

400mg twice daily for 5-7 days is the usual treatment course for bacterial vaginosis. You are being prescribed the correct dose for your diagnosis. It is important to ensure that infections are treated appropriately in pregnancy as they can also carry risks to mother and baby.

Hope this helps

Maz x


----------

